# Zugriff auf meinen pc übers Internet



## AleX (10. April 2002)

hi,
also ich kenn mich eigentlich nur mit netzwerken aus, aber hab das Ganze noch nie mit dem internet kombiniert und hoffe darum, dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Also ich hab dsl-flat und wollte aus meinem pc ne art server machen, dass ein freund von mir auf freigegebene ordner von sich zuhause zugreifen kann. (halt wie im LAN)

Bitte schnell antworten, ist mir echt wichtig!

Schonmal im Vorraus danke...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Rein theoretisch könnte dein Vorhaben gelingen wenn ihr beide die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe eingetragen habt, über den gleichen Provider reingeht und im selben Netzwerksegment landet.
Andernfalls sieht es schlecht aus.
Das SMB-Protokoll ist halt nicht für's Internet ausgelegt und eher für lokale Netze gedacht.
Wie soll das mit dem Traffic aussehen?
Wollt ihr in beide Richtungen Daten austauschen oder soll nur dein Kollege bei dir ziehen können?


----------



## AleX (10. April 2002)

am besten wäre es, wenn es in beiden richtungen gehen würde.
Aber wenn er nur von mir ziehen könnte währe es auch in ordnung.

Also geht es nicht, wenn er einfach mit nem ftp-client meine ip angiebt, bzw. mich halt anpingt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Nee, das SMB und FTP benutzen auch schon grundlegend andere Ports innerhalb des TCP-Protokolls.
(SMB nutzt 139, FTP sitzt auf 21)
Damit er per FTP auf deinen Rechner kommt bräuchstest du einen richtigen FTP-Server, für Windows fällt mir da leider keiner ein.

Alternativ könntest du einen HTTP-, also Web-Server wie z.B. den Apache (http://www.apache.org) den es auch für Windows gibt.
Läuft dann halt genauso wie'n normaler Download aus dem Internet, er geht mit dem Web-Browser auf deine Büchse und lädt die Dateien einfach runter.
Ansonsten gibt's unter Windows auch noch 'ne Möglichkeit ein VPN (Virtual Private Network) aufzubauen, aber ich würde mich nicht unbedingt auf diese Software verlassen, obwohl es darüber evtl. auch mit dem SMB (also der Windows-Dateifreigabe) klappen könnte).
Zum Thema VPN kann ich dir leider auch nicht allzu viel erzählen, da hab ich selbst bisher erst ein wenig Theorie in meinen Speicher gepumpt, Praxis hab ich da noch keine.


----------



## AleX (10. April 2002)

ok, danke!

Damit hast du mir schon sehr viel geholfen...

Jetzt werd ichs erst mal mit dem apache-server ausprobieren und meld mich dann noch einmal, falls es nicht funzt.


----------



## AleX (10. April 2002)

hi,
jetzt wirds ja langsam peinlich, aber könntest du mir sagen, wie ich 
den apache installier. Hab mir die install ja schon durchgelesen,
aber ich hab trotzdem keine ahnung, was ich jetzt eigentlich machen 
soll...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2002)

Hast du 'ne .zip-Datei runtergeladen, 'ne .msi oder 'ne .exe?
Also wenn du die .zip hast, dann hast du den Quellcode gezogen, den du selbst erstmal kompilieren müsstest.
Da das unter Windows teure (oder illegale) Zusatzsoftware benötigt solltest du besser auf die .exe- oder .msi-Variante zurückgreifen.
Für die .msi brauchst du den MSI-Installer (oder so).
Die .exe ist leider nicht die ganz aktuelle Version (2.0.35), sondern die letzte stabile aus dem 1.3er-Tree (1.3.24)
Kannst es ja mal mit der .msi ausprobieren, falls es nicht geht nimmst du halt die etwas ältere Version, aber die reicht auch vollkommen aus.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir auch grad nicht sagen was der Apache2 gegenüber dem Apache1 für neue Features aufweist.

So, ich hoffe nun sind alle Klarheiten beseitigt und ihr könnt bald hemmungslos Daten tauschen. 

Viel Spass


----------



## st3660a (11. April 2002)

such dir doch einfach nen FTP server für win, bemüh einfach mal google.

Ich hab mal den G6 FTP Server gehabt, der war sehr einfach zu konfigurieren, hab aber leider kein downloadlink.

warFTP soll auch gut sein, hab ich aber keine Erfahrung mit.

Wenns nur mal schnell was zum rüber schieben is, tuts auch ICQ oder ähnliches.

Aber Freigaben übers Internet sollte man vermeiden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2002)

Den WarFTP findest du hier -> http://www.jgaa.com/software/warftpd/
Und den G6 FTP findest du hier -> http://www.gene6.com/g6ftpd/


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. April 2002)

Kostenloseser FTP-Server gefällig? Nur zu installieren und geht?
Die Adresse weiß ich nicht mehr aber ich kann dir die Exe schicken.


----------



## AleX (12. April 2002)

hi BubiBohnensack,

wäre echt cool.

alex-ngd@web.de


----------



## flex (30. April 2002)

*melde dich*

melde dich bei mir mal übers icq ich schick dir dann nen FTP-Server für Windows........
kannst es dann von meinem FTP saugen **greez**


cYa   



ICQ : 94542695


----------



## AleX (30. April 2002)

hi,
danke, aber ich hab schon BulletFTP.
Das teil ist auch richtig gut und sogar echt zuverlässig.

Aber trotzdem danke...


----------



## termito (13. Juli 2003)

Deutsche Anleitung / Howto zu warftpd /warftpd 

http://kickme.to/warftpd


----------

